

If You Sold Your Apple Stock Today, You’re An Idiot - bond
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/19/apple-laughing-stock/

======
tatsuke95
Once again MG demonstrates his utter lack of understanding of how even the
stock market works. And this guy was in demand as a VC? Unbelievable.

>But here’s the thing: those expectations were ridiculous and flawed and once
again show that analysts have no idea what they’re talking about when it comes
to Apple.

If those expectations were ridiculous and flawed then the price of the stock
was also ridiculous and flawed, since the price of the stock (aside from wild
speculation) is a function of expected future earnings of the company. They
blew the earnings call, and the price dropped. Not rocket science, not a knock
against Apple as a company.

In fact, you could have likely sold your shares of Apple yesterday, and
rebought them today and made a profit, making you not an idiot, but a clever
arbitrageur.

